# Fender Stagemaster 7 string MODIFIED!



## Manurack (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright I have a Fender Stagemaster 7 string guitar, it was blue.
I didn't like how it looked, especially the gay stratocaster headstock, so I modified my guitar and it looks sick!
Has anybody else did new paint jobs to their guitars?

check out the pics of my modified 7 string here: 

Sevenstring.org - Manurack's Album: my modified 7 string!!!


----------



## Tjore (Oct 1, 2012)

Just to be completely honest, it looks very trashy.... 
But as long as you're really happy with it, what could be better.


----------



## jwade (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah honestly I liked it a lot more before you modified it. I would just strip the paint off and go more of a Nuno route with it.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 1, 2012)

That 'burst/binding' just kills it to be honest.. I would have left it, there getting a bit rarer now and generating a lil money.. Or just sanded it down and applied a lil stain..

You did make an improvment on the headstock though..


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 1, 2012)

Is that a 6 string bridge pickup?


----------



## Michael T (Oct 1, 2012)

misingonestring said:


> Is that a 6 string bridge pickup?



My question exactly. Why is there a 6 string pup in a 7 string guitar ???


----------



## skeels (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, good for you man- make it your own.







Do a little searching here and you'll find a lot of people have taken these fenders and mo
dded them into something special.

Take a little time and I'd love to see a red blackburst on this.






Also, Welcome!

And put a new pup in that baby!


----------



## xxvicarious (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuckin' destroyed that Stagemaster.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow....


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Underworld (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## mikenothing (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn. Smh.


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 1, 2012)

... Oh no... oh no no no...


----------



## toecutter (Oct 1, 2012)

Meh, keep modding. Eventually you will get there.


----------



## willis7452 (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't like anything fender and I wish it was still that blue one


----------



## Imalwayscold (Oct 2, 2012)

....different..


----------



## Jason_Clement (Oct 2, 2012)

:/


----------



## Heroin (Oct 2, 2012)

hmm I don't like it at all, but that's just my opinion so who cares? If you think it's sick then more power to you man.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 2, 2012)

I think it would be fucking AWESOME if you did a more. . . . . . professional job.

The idea is fucking KILLER! I say try it again. Sand it, fill the neck pickup slot, paint it again and do the burst PROPERLY.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 2, 2012)

DNW
DNW
DNW
DNW
DNW
DNW
DNW


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 2, 2012)

Dude bro keep it up, you'll find yourself at some point and eventually maybe it will be something amazing!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 3, 2012)

Y'know, I like the headstock. Kind of a Suhr vibe to it now.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate to pile on, but the urge is so strong in me to state how much I wish I could un-see something....or possibly a temporary memory wipe. If you like it and it makes you happy, then don't worry about what we think. Go for it.


----------



## ara_ (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't mind it, looks cool


----------



## Manurack (Oct 4, 2012)

hahaha I find all these negative comments amusing... like how much shit did Eddie Van Halen get for doing his own thing on his guitars back in the 70's and 80's?

I'm ordering a Dimarzio D-Activator 7 for the bridge neck week to replace the 6 string pickup. The reason I threw out the stock 7 string pup and put in the 6 string pup is because the 7 string pup didn't have enough "power", it sounded weak and thin, so I put in the 6 string pup and actually got a better sound out of the low B string. 
If the Dimarzio D-Activator doesn't do it, then I'm ordering a set of Seymour Duncan Phase II Blackouts.

As for the paint job, I know it could have been better, but maybe in the future I'll redo it, it's just hard to find time with work and especially being a new father of my 5 month old Daughter


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 4, 2012)

Man, I don't like it! The painting is crappy and the headstock came out sooo bad! Just my opinion


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow dude... I don't own a Stagemaster, but I do own a Showmaster... it's only got 6 strings though. I won't even let you look at pictures of it after seeing that mess.


----------



## Knyas (Oct 4, 2012)

'Shocking' is the only word, and obviously not in a good way.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Manurack said:


> hahaha I find all these negative comments amusing... like how much shit did Eddie Van Halen get for doing his own thing on his guitars back in the 70's and 80's?



Yea but Eddie knew what he was doing...


----------



## rekab (Oct 4, 2012)

Isn't it always the guy with the most ridiculous shit that's like "yeah but I just had a kid sooo.."


----------



## mcd (Oct 5, 2012)

99% of the post in here are pretty negative, with a splash of but that's my opinion. I would shit my pants if some one gave advice on how to do a proper refinish to the OP, rather than just be internet critics. BTW an internet critic isn't a cool thing........but that's my opinion


----------



## rekab (Oct 5, 2012)

I got + repped and - repped for the same post. It was a good day

PS: ROFL @ guy who - repped me


----------



## Jontain (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmm, a lot of negativity here...

While I'll grant you its not finished to the high standards a lot of users would want on their own guitars at least this guys has actually given it a go himself. If you can't give constructive criticism and help him to achieve the very high standards you expect then is it really worth giving it at all? I would never flame someone who has the balls to go for a guitar refinish let alone expect it to look like a pro job if its his first go. Unfortunately we can't all be as good as Vik or Dylan on our first attempt, its like expecting a new player pick up a guitar for the first time and play like Paul Gilbert.

If your happy with the aesthetics OP then that is all that matters. If not that it just gives you an excuse to give it another go, after all practice makes perfect! If anything just don't let the negativity here put you off.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Oct 5, 2012)

It looks like you used black tape for the edges..._instead, _try using tape to block off the parts you don't want to paint so you can get a consistent edge with the colors. Not my cup of tea but props for taking a stab at modding up your guitar!

Edit: Guys, it could be worse, like that guy over in the ERG M8M thread that wants to have it sent to get a new finish...


----------



## Syriel (Oct 6, 2012)

It's definitely not my thing, but I definitely respect people choosing to make their guitar completely their "OWN". So respect to you sir. As long as you like it the way you did it, let no ones opinion shake you. Different cups of tea for everyone.

Now happy shredding on your axe!


----------



## Manurack (Oct 7, 2012)

@Syriel thanks bro!


----------



## -42- (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 4, 2012)

This is my modded Stagemaster VII. Refinished the bady with a professional stain/burst and finish. Neck was refinished with a thinner profile([email protected] [email protected]). Liquafire 7 in neck and Breed Custom 7 in bridge. All new electronics!. Graphtech saddles, nutt and tree. Added Locking tuners and strap locks. 

I did two Fender 7 string projects. One was a Fender Squier Stagemaster VII and the other was a Fender Squier Stratocaster VII. I bought them at $250 for the Stagemaster and $299 for the Stratocaster off EvilBay. Seeing that I did all the mods myself (besides painting which was done by professionals), Neck profile, pickups, wiring, fret leveling and decals, I only spent about $800 on the Statocaster (KGC KillerGuitarComponents built the custom seven trem with brass block as my sponsors), and about $500 into the Stagemaster. 

These now play, feel and sound better than any other seven I've played and I've played a lot of them in 20+ years!

P.S. Yes, I sanded off the 'Squier by Fender' logo and replaced it with a Fender logo and replaced a smaller 'Squier by Fender' logo where the 'contour body' logo usually goes like the old Japanese Squiers.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 4, 2012)

By-the-way.......What you did to the Stagemaster may be illegal in some states....Dam shame!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 4, 2012)

Take notes from the necrobumper, OP. That shit is classy.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 5, 2012)

Seems as thou I now have way too much info on these guitars after two builds. So, If you would like any advice on anything just ask. But I would suggest that we start all over, stripe it down and start anew. followed by a new NGD thread.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the headstock. Just refinish it, and it'll be like this never happened.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 5, 2012)

what?

wha.....

what.....


----------



## Manurack (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok guys, about a week and a half after I did the paint job, I realized it was horrible lol 

I stripped it down, sanded all the paint off, went to my old high school and talked with my old shop teacher and used a band saw to shave some wood off this guitar. 

I took some wood off the mid section and refined the horns as I hated the fat, bulky horns, especially the bottom horn because when I was soloing, my fret hand would bump into the horn and that just sucked 

Anyways here is the Stagemaster in its present condition now, it's not complete, as I still need to sand off the sealer, then do a really nice stain on it, oh and it has a Dimarzio D-Activator 7 in the bridge which sounds GREAT!!


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, compaired to how it looked this is way better! Well done man, looks like you have a solid axe there!


----------



## Manurack (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks dude, I have this guitar away in my closet as I just bought a 1993 Gibson USA 76' Reissue Explorer 

But seeing this thread again made me miss playing that geetar that I'm going to pull it out as soon as I get off work later 

And it'll look SO SWEET when the stain is done


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2012)

WELCOME TO NORTHERN KVLT TRVE CANADA BITCHES


----------



## skeels (Dec 5, 2012)

You guys are more Northern than Yoopers, eh?


----------



## Petef2007 (Dec 5, 2012)

Honestly the natural finish with actual 7 string pickups looks pretty neat, so disaster averted I guess


----------



## Manurack (Dec 5, 2012)

post above this one 

This is what I did after I knew the paint job was shit


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 5, 2012)

The grain really flows in a nice pattern. compliments the guitar well. need to sand a lot more to get the sealer out


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm definitely liking the sanded-down version better than the original mod...looking nice! And since we're on the subject of modded Stagemaster 7's, I might as well add my own contribution:


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 5, 2012)

CJLsky said:


> I'm definitely liking the sanded-down version better than the original mod...looking nice! And since we're on the subject of modded Stagemaster 7's, I might as well add my own contribution:


SICK SICK SICK!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Dec 5, 2012)

Manurack said:


> post above this one
> 
> This is what I did after I knew the paint job was shit


It just looks soooo much better now. Thankyou. Now, this is a verbal warning! next will be a writen followed by termination....Understand?!


----------



## mcd (Dec 6, 2012)

I bet that would look awesome with a dark stain on it, glad to see you stuck with it man!


----------



## SDMFVan (Dec 6, 2012)

MUCH better now!


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

From this 





To this 





To this 





And I want it the guitar stain to look like this, but with my passive Dimarzio pickups


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Dec 27, 2012)

if i was you id just shoot it with clear, but then again i did this


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

jazz_munkyy said:


> if i was you id just shoot it with clear, but then again i did this





A guitar stain is art, not a 14 year old girl's sketchbook


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Dec 27, 2012)

I MEAN, I COULD SILL PAINT OVER IT, i plan on painting both this and my vendetta soon anyway


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

@jazzmunkyy thats cool man 
Any ideas on what you have in mind for em?


----------



## a curry (Dec 27, 2012)

Anthony said:


> You should cut out a glory hole and glue some cup holders on it, that'd be sick.



Sorry it's kind of off topic but LMFAO I am almost in tears cause of this comment! Holy shit that's excellent!


----------



## Tordah (Dec 27, 2012)

jazz_munkyy said:


> if i was you id just shoot it with clear, but then again i did this



I thought that was a DeVries creation before you said that 

Regardless, a guitar is ultimately a blank canvas that you emboss your personality on to. Doesn't matter what that personality is, or how it comes out, it should only change when YOU want it to change. Of course that doesn't stop people from bantering about it - just make sure you don't sell it at a highly inflated price like DeVries, and you're golden.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

I FINALLY soldered the electronics together, prior to doing that, I was too anxious to see how that Dimarzio D-Activator 7 bridge sounded, so I did the quick hillbilly wiring trick and wired the pickup directly to the output jack   

It didn't hum bad because I wired the ground, it was just loud as fuck when I tried rolling the volume knob back and remembered the hillbilly wiring hahaha 

But now it sounds AWESOME with the Dimarzios! Air Norton 7 in the neck and the D-Activator 7 in the bridge sounds so sick!!!


----------



## skeels (Dec 27, 2012)

There is no guitar
But what we make


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Dec 28, 2012)

to be honest manurack, im not sure LOL all i know is the vendetta needs a new bridge pickup how much was the D-activator?


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

jazz_munkyy said:


> to be honest manurack, im not sure LOL all i know is the vendetta needs a new bridge pickup how much was the D-activator?



Well I got mine second hand for $60 off a dude in Calgary who decided to try the D-Activator, then he switched back to his active pickups, so mine was brand-new mint condition 

I'm guessing they go for $80-$90 retail, probably depends on where you live.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Dec 29, 2012)

jazz_munkyy said:


> if i was you id just shoot it with clear, but then again i did this


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck on the stain. The first paint job wasn't THAT bad conceptually. Burst finishes are very difficult to do and they don't always look good on every instrument. I don't think a 3 tone sunburst RG would look good at all. Inb4 somebody posts a pic of one that looks ok.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I _finally_ got around to doing more work on my 7 string lol here is an update and I think I'm FINALLY done working on it!!

I took the guitar apart to sand off the rest of the sealer





I got her all sanded down nice and clean 





I did one coat of this stain, I felt like this is dark enough so I didn't bother doing another coat





AND here is the _final_ pic... I LOVE IT!!! 





I can't believe how bad it looked stock (in my opinion) as blue and the fat strat body!


----------



## mniel8195 (Mar 12, 2013)

that looks very very bad.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 12, 2013)

^ +1 Man just leave that guitar alone already. Went from bad to worse.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 12, 2013)

crap and I`m gassing for a 7string strat soo bad and you.....


this makes me sad.....


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 12, 2013)

Have you not tortured that thing enough?


----------



## jwade (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## haydn (Mar 12, 2013)

Yikes... some things are just better left for professionals. Modifying guitars is not easy and this is why I don't mess with mine.

I actually kind of liked the original blue


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it looks fine maybe a little rough in spots but overall I kinda like the raw look it has. At the end of the day its HIS project guitar, if he is happy and has a look he likes for HIS guitar I dont see why people need to be so quick to jump in and be negative..but hey its the internet..

glad your having fun modding your guitar dude!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont get the h8 either. Its not like he just destroyed a one off or rare guitar. You guys are freaking out over a production guitar thats still easy to find


----------



## Curt (Mar 12, 2013)

What stealth said...
If he was hacking up an original 50's fender, a PRS private stock piece, or some expensive custom, I would be left shaking my head... But at the end of the day, it is HIS guitar.

So congratulations on alienating a member of this site. I have seen worse attempts at guitar modding, far worse.


----------



## skeels (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it looks great Man!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 13, 2013)

The "redburst" was a little  but the natural finish is much better. 

How's it play? Thats what really should matter.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 13, 2013)

It plays pretty awesome with the Dimarzio D-Activator, I recently 'flipped' the pickup upside down, it sounds better, I read some thread here about inverting certain Dimarzio pickups to get a different sound and I definitely like it this way. I'm moving to BC with my family to pursue my Electrician career, I don't plan on taking this as we will have a full apartment (gf's stuff, my stuff, guitars, amp and a whole bunch of baby's stuff) into a one bedroom apartment. I'm thinking to sell this for probably $200, any takers?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 13, 2013)

Manurack said:


> It plays pretty awesome with the Dimarzio D-Activator, I recently 'flipped' the pickup upside down, it sounds better, I read some thread here about inverting certain Dimarzio pickups to get a different sound and I definitely like it this way. I'm moving to BC with my family to pursue my Electrician career, I don't plan on taking this as we will have a full apartment (gf's stuff, my stuff, guitars, amp and a whole bunch of baby's stuff) into a one bedroom apartment. I'm thinking to sell this for probably $200, any takers?


 
Advertising stuff outside of the classified is a bannable offense, though you ain,t specifically trying to sell it, I'd personally leave the last sentence out of your post and make a proper sale thread.

As for the mods, I think you did a clean job, can't say you did good on the first painting try but I like the result in your last posts. For sure, I can't say I'd have done a better job myself ahah


----------



## Bouillestfu (Mar 13, 2013)

It has a 6string pup lol. No like


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't care if he's modding a 50s Gibson fan-boy boner Les Paul or cookie cutter guitar #56 out of 1,000,000, it's his guitar.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 13, 2013)

Either use pinstripe tape for a nice faux binding before painting, or go sunburst with a spraycan.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 13, 2013)

*GUYS! I uploaded some UPDATE pics lol the guitar is NOT red and black ANYMORE! It now has a dark brown stained look with a new body shape! With dual 7 string Dimarzio pickups lol go to page 3 to view my progress pics!!!*


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, some of you rule at bitching! And suck at reading! Hell, you didn't even need to read. Just look at pictures  

The guitar looks fucking awesome now! The top horn cut is the only part now that's not to my taste. 

And OP: That stain looks AWESOME with the rosewood!


----------



## Michael Mc (Mar 14, 2013)

That's....different.


----------



## Syriel (Mar 14, 2013)

OP I think you need to edit in the Stained Natural Finish you did last onto the 1st post. Since it seems people here for some reason don't know how to read the whole thread to see if there's any changes posting.

That Natural Stain you did is gorgeous man. You did well for changing something that's not my cup of tea, to something I'd be happy to shred myself.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 15, 2013)

Syriel said:


> OP I think you need to edit in the Stained Natural Finish you did last onto the 1st post. Since it seems people here for some reason don't know how to read the whole thread to see if there's any changes posting.
> 
> That Natural Stain you did is gorgeous man. You did well for changing something that's not my cup of tea, to something I'd be happy to shred myself.



Exactly, I was just going to upload the stain pics to the photo album, if I don't, I'll keep getting the negative comments lol


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 15, 2013)

Manurack said:


> From this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see now! That's nice! 

If it were mine, I wouldn't stain it darker, the body now has a nice contrast with the rosewood fingerboard and black hardware. It's a matter of personal taste of course, but a darker stain would give it the "granny's coffee table" look. imho


----------



## Manurack (Mar 15, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I see now! That's nice!
> 
> If it were mine, I wouldn't stain it darker, the body now has a nice contrast with the rosewood fingerboard and black hardware. It's a matter of personal taste of course, but a darker stain would give it the "granny's coffee table" look. imho



to this!





*THEN THIS!* 





*NOW THIS!!!*





When I move to BC, I'm going to do another coat to even out the color of the stain, then do a really nice clearcoat finish to make that stain POP OUT!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 15, 2013)

Where in bc


----------



## ZachK (Mar 15, 2013)

The only thing I dislike is where you sanded the finish on the contour on the front. It looks kind of uneven and rough. Maybe that's just me being picky. 

Love the stain though


----------



## Manurack (Mar 15, 2013)

Castlegar in the Kootenays Stealth


----------



## Manurack (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok guys, now that I'm settled in BC, I took the guitar apart again, got another splash of stain on and the first couple layers of clearcoat. Here's some progress pics, sorry for the shitty phone quality pics lol

Going to rip her apart and get the second stain and clearcoat on. Blasting music from my iPad makes it an awesome work environment 





K I got the splash of stain on, and applied 2 layers of clearcoat, then I'm going to wet sand with 800 grit, then wetsand at 1600 grit, apply polish to get a nice,factory smooth finish  Man the clearcoat _really_ makes the color pop out!  I'm so stoked to see how this will turn out!


----------



## RedDog22 (Apr 1, 2013)

keep us updated on the final finish


----------



## Manurack (Apr 3, 2013)

RedDog22 said:


> keep us updated on the final finish



Here it is 










front view 





Yeah yeah I know I need to use wood filler on the old switchblade but whatever I couldn't be happier with how it turned it out! It sounds absolutely CRUSHING through my Peavey Bandit amp!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 3, 2013)

Speechless.........


----------



## Manurack (Apr 3, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> Speechless.........



me too I love how it turned out


----------



## Manurack (Jul 8, 2013)

I got sick of the old look and decided something permanent 

Right now, it's sanded down and I filled up the neck pickup cavity with epoxy and the switchblade hole and the 3 way toggle switch hole with wood filler, I plan on making it into a single pickup guitar, the finish will be flat black on the entire guitar!

I always wanted a single pickup, flat black strat!







EDIT: I'm taking out the neck pickup because I don't care much for the Air Norton pickup and I like to use the bridge pickup for cleans on my 7 anyways.


----------



## Devotee (Jul 8, 2013)

The nightmare continues...


----------



## Allealex (Jul 8, 2013)

Devotee said:


> The nightmare continues...



Come on dude, he's only having fun, why do you guys continue to make fun of him? That's his guitar, and it's not even an expensive one, and also i think that he had a great idea


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Curt (Jul 8, 2013)

So, he isn't a great luthier, big ....ing deal.

He took a squier and is turning it into something he really wants. You can have a cry when he takes an original 54 strat and cuts it up. This was a $200 squier that is now priceless to him.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the positive posts bros! I'm not going to let a bunch of condescending douchebags stop me from learning a fun hobby, you only have one life to live so don't waste it! 
Thanks to the condescending dudes for giving me more confidence!


----------



## Curt (Jul 8, 2013)

Practice makes perfect. 

Next task should be building a body for a warmoth neck, then building a whole guitar.


----------



## BillNephew (Jul 8, 2013)

What epoxy did you use to fill in the neck pickup slot? Are you worried about it cracking over time? Don't let the assholes get you down on this one. You gotta start from somewhere.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 8, 2013)

Keep it up!


----------



## Allealex (Jul 9, 2013)

What about sparkly blue finish with white pickup?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey man, keep it up, I think that you,re improving quite nicely and this guitar is looking better and better. I'm doing my first refinish on a cheap axe too and I can say that being perfect is not the goal on a first paint project. Just keep on trying until YOU are happy with the result. Keep the hater on hatin' and have fun.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 11, 2013)

I just spraypainted the back of the neck flat black after I sanded everything down and here's the result... This geetar in all flat black will look killer!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

That's a fine paintjob you did there on that neck!


----------



## Manurack (Jul 11, 2013)

It's only the first coat. Since I'm not going to use any clearcoat on it, I plan on doing about 4 coats then wet sanding it with 600 grit then 2000 grit, after that I'll buff it entirely to give it a super smooth finish.

This 'practice mod' guitar has turned out to be such a fun project! I can't wait to see it done as an all flat black, one volume, single pickup guitar!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

How do you learn anything unless you .... up a few times? 

This thing looks better and better every time he mods it to me. It's like a prolonged picstory. In every other mod/build thread we look at we see pitfalls and triumphs... So he's not Brian Bowes or Tom Drinkwater... You think they popped out the womb with the skills they have today? 

That said... I've posted some refinishes of my RG7s here and most ppl that commented thought they were great. I posted them at UltimateGuitar and ppl told me I ruined my guitars.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank Konfyouzd, I think it's come a long way since the hideous red/black burst shuitar  
I'm so stoked to see how my guitar turns out! After it's complete, I think I'll order a gloss black pickguard sheet, cut it to the perfect shape and slap it on to compliment the bridge and machine heads


----------



## straymond (Jul 11, 2013)

you, sir, are an artist.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

The matte black finish on the neck looks nice. 

Can or spray gun?


----------



## Curt (Jul 11, 2013)

Just hit me, that headstock is kind of a mix of Suhr and Jackson. Not sure if that was a concious effort, but it looks cool. 

Finish is coming along nicely.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 11, 2013)

@Konfyouzd it's the spray paint in a can dude. I do all the spraypaint work in the storage room of my new apartment. I've got a box inside the storage room that's completely covered by a huge sheet of poly from me and the girlfriend's king size bed, the poly is used to contain the paint particles from spreading throughout the apartment.

I just moved to Castlegar, BC and I don't have anywhere to do refinishes on guitars, so I had to improvise. But let's not let my Landlord find out about that  

Here's a pic of my paint room lol I've got another project going on, my buddy's Epiphone Les Paul SG Custom is laying in there with the 2nd coat of paint drying. 
You can call this space a hobo guitar workshop but dude but hey it works! hahaha


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hobo appartment spray boot represent!


----------



## Manurack (Jul 11, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Hobo appartment spray boot represent!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

And now I have ideas...


----------



## Manurack (Jul 11, 2013)

Curt said:


> Just hit me, that headstock is kind of a mix of Suhr and Jackson. Not sure if that was a concious effort, but it looks cool.
> 
> Finish is coming along nicely.



Yeah Curt, I was at work one night doing a night shift last September and I decided to bring my 7 string in to figure out some reshaping. I was looking through a Guitar World magazine and I saw an idea of what I wanted in a headstock, which was the one on Chris Broderick's signature Jackson Soloist! Such a sick shape! Of course I didn't want to copy it completely so I left the top part of my headstock a bit longer.


----------



## dis89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Still thats nothing if we compare that with what my ex did to her cheapo Cort bass when I gave her Slayer records.







PS
lol


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 30, 2013)

Manurack said:


>





just wait untill you figure out how easy it is to swirl a body


----------



## Konstantine (Oct 3, 2013)

Any updates or pics on that flat black 1 pup guitar plan that was going on? I'm curious to see it as I have a stagemaster laying underneath a pile of clothes in a closet some place lol


----------



## Forkface (Oct 3, 2013)

This whole thread made me lol so much, the first paintjob, ppl's reactions, second paintjob... etc etc

anyway, I think it's coming out nice, that job you did on the back on the neck looks amazingly well done.

and lastly, I would like to commend you for that huge pair of balls. Not everyone here is badass enough to hack and slash a guitar like that, for good or bad. 
As someone once said: If you don't like something, change it. You (and the guitar) have definitely come a long way. And as long as you learn from your mistakes, it's all good for me.


----------



## pondman (Oct 3, 2013)

dis89 said:


> Still thats nothing if we compare that with what my ex did to her cheapo Cort bass when I gave her Slayer records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather liketh that


----------



## Manurack (Oct 8, 2018)

Thought I'd revive an ancient thread of mine and give a very long and overdue update.
I reshaped the body with a band saw and reshaped the headstock years and years ago.

I filled in the neck pickup cavity with epoxy then did a flat black finish on it, didn't like it and settled for a blood red finish on it. It has a DiMarzio Deactivator in the bridge, a single volume pot and a 2 way toggle killswitch. Also replaced the black volume knob with a gold volume knob.



Honestly the way it looks now, it looks like an early prototype of Ola Englund's Solar Guitars A series 7 string models. I'm finally happy with how it turned out.


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 8, 2018)

That turned out beautifully. Thanks for the update.

Hands down the best necrobump i’ve seen on the internet.


----------



## Manurack (Oct 9, 2018)

I'll admit - this was the first refinish and modification project I ever did. To go from this




To this



...the first refinish. 6 years ago? It was cringe worthy indeed.


----------

